# Help Cath8r name is first born



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I would go with
Jay 
Hoyt(after the most accurate bow in the world)
Jay
Nathaniel
Superfly
Jay
or Peter

Those are all fine names

-Jay


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*names*

Walker or Texas Ranger sounds good to me. Possibly Mufossa to rhyme with the last name.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Elvis, of course!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

From those choices can we assume they are having a boy? What if he has a girl? 

Victoria works
Matilda works
Marty doesn't work


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*if it's a girl..*

If it's a girl I suggest

Henrietta
Drewcilla

boy

Sue


Gilles


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

We told all of our relatives that if we had a boy we were naming him "Enis" and if it was a girl it was going to be "Regina". That raised some eyebrows!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. Its gonna be a boy and Nathan is the front runner. Luciano is second place with Borat running a tight 3rd. 

His middle name is already picked out, Archibald, but I suppose we could use a 3rd name. That way he will sound rich and can potentially pick up more chicks when he gets to be dating age. 
Matthew, Vic, Cletus, Enis (I like that one) ... anything else?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

MATT, MATT, MATT....

You dissapoint me sometimes....

I've had my post up since way before you called me at lunch time. 

Your letting your job get in the way of yur AT posting. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Sorry*



cath8r said:


> MATT, MATT, MATT....
> 
> You dissapoint me sometimes....
> 
> ...


No AT while I am on the road


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cath8r said:


> anything else?



*John* :embara:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> *John* :embara:


Now that is just silly

Stay to the poll options


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*name*

we are trying to stay with the choices but to hang a moniker like MATT with such a "weighty" back ground should not be put on a little shooter. I go with Victor/Victoria Hoyt


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Matt...definately and :darkbeer:congratulations:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Where do you all get these Simpson heads? 

I like!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*name him John .....*



cath8r said:


> Where do you all get these Simpson heads?
> 
> I like!


and I'll hook ya up with one :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> and I'll hook ya up with one :wink:
> 
> PintoJK


I set you up with a better one if you don't name him john


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

pintojk said:


> and I'll hook ya up with one :wink:
> 
> PintoJK


Please do!:darkbeer:


----------

